# Upcoming surgery



## Kiera01 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am scheduled for a PT on 23rd April.

What I would like to know is whether any of you have undergone surgery whilst experiencing hyperthyroid symptoms and how you managed this without being able to take meds before the surgery?

The other question is whether or not any of you had / have asthma at the time of surgery and how were you affected by this post op.

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The doctors usually try to get your thyroid hormone into an acceptable range before removing any part of the thyroid. Even being in some sort of range - they will have meds available in the operating room to prevent a thyroid storm as when they remove the thyroid alot of hormone is usually released into your system.

What are your ranges?

Why can you not take medications?


----------



## Kiera01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lovlkn, all of my levels are within range except for my TPO ab's which are high. Could be an autoimmune problem? It seems that the nodule itself is causing the hyperthyroid symptoms? Doctors have refused to give me any medication except anxiety meds to keep the symptoms at bay as they say that any thyroid meds will interfere with my (normal) levels.

The meds that I do take are taken with water and I have to stop eating and drinking 12 hours before the surgery. I'm hoping that they will be able to give me some sort of injectable medication before the op as lying on my back makes my symptoms 10 times worse! I also take asthma meds which should be ok as this is an inhalant.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was not hyper, but hypo before surgery (although I did have high levels of TSI) and could not tolerate meds at all. So I went into surgery technically hypo. I had a thyroid dump in the 48-ish hours after surgery, but beyond that, not being on medication didn't really impact me.


----------

